# Trooper Nicholas Dees



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*
*Nicholas Dees*
Oklahoma Highway Patrol, Oklahoma

End of Watch: Saturday, January 31, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 1 year, 6 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle

*Incident Date:* 1/31/2015

*Weapon:* Automobile

*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Trooper Nicholas Dees was struck and killed by a vehicle near mile marker 195 on I-40, east of Shawnee.

He and another trooper were investigating a wreck involving a semi-truck on westbound I-40 at approximately 10:00 pm when a vehicle went around their patrol cars before striking both troopers. Trooper Dees died at the scene. The other trooper suffered serious injuries.

Trooper Dees had served with the Oklahoma Highway Patrol for approximately 18 months.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Colonel Rick Adams
Oklahoma Highway Patrol
3600 N. Martin Luther King Ave
PO Box 11415
Oklahoma City, OK 73136

Phone: (405) 425-2424

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22360-trooper-nicholas-dees#ixzz3QXVJShM9


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

On the job only a year and a half. Geez.
RIP Brother Dees.


----------

